# daughter type 1 only 5 days ago so scared



## helen78 (Sep 17, 2013)

my daughter was diagnosed last thursday type 1 shes only 2 1/2.  coming to terms with it is so hard, my daughter is unaware obviously as to what exactly is happening but I m trying so hard to be strong but not coping well at all, I really hope im not the only one.  seen the consultants today and just as I thought I was dealing with it they frighten the life out of me with how to manage it.


----------



## Emma B (Sep 17, 2013)

helen78 said:


> my daughter was diagnosed last thursday type 1 shes only 2 1/2.  coming to terms with it is so hard, my daughter is unaware obviously as to what exactly is happening but I m trying so hard to be strong but not coping well at all, I really hope im not the only one.  seen the consultants today and just as I thought I was dealing with it they frighten the life out of me with how to manage it.


Hi Helen, I know what you're going through, my boy Sam was diagnosed in May aged 22 months. The early days are so shocking and upsetting I really feel for you but it will get easier I promise. Sam is coping really well with it, there's a lot to learn but a lot of people with similar experiences who will be able to help you. Your management of this now will mean your child has a wonderfully happy life - one step at a time, here to help if you need anything


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Helen
Welcome to the group, so sorry you find yourself here though 
There are some wonderful parents of young children on here, I'm sure they'll help you loads. My son was much older when he was diagnosed, so I can't offer direct advice but just wanted to say 'hello' and send a virtual hug, you will find things easier soon I promise.


----------



## helen78 (Sep 17, 2013)

thank you both for replying that means alot x. emma, as much as its not nice to be diagnosed im glad ur in a similar situation to understand.  I dont know anyone with diabetes so this whole process is frightening x. our diabetes nurse is lovely and obvs makes me aware of the seriousness but kind of keeps it light hearted whereas the consultants are very matter of fact


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes, our consultant said all sorts of alarmist things, not very helpful really. I think knowledge is power, the more you know the less scary it is. But let yourself in gently as there is a lot to get your head round at first. Ragnar Hanas book 'Children, young people and adolescents with diabetes' is really excellent as a starting point, like a phone book but don't let that put you off because you can dip into it.


----------



## Emsmum (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello, I am also a newbie here as my 5 year old daughter was diagnosed with type1 diabetes nearly 2 weeks ago. I am a doctor (gp) myself and having some knowledge is a help but I still have SO much to learn and it is all very overwhelming when it is your own little one and its fair to say I have been on an emotional roller coaster.  (Also guilt for not picking up the symptoms sooner which were obvious with hindsight). Looks like this forum will be a good source of support and info.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Helen and Emsmum, both of you are very welcome to the forum  

As already mentioned, Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas should be in every Type 1 home, it is invaluable  There's also lots of help and support over at the Children with Diabetes website, and you might want to get a  JDRF children's 'KIDSAC' with Rufus bear.

I hope that you will discover through reading the posts that, although this can be a very difficult and infuriating condition to deal with at times, we have many members here who have managed decades without major problems and the science is improving all the time


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Helen/Emma/Ems

There is loads if support here for you so don't be afraid to ask questions.

But more importantly *big hugs for all of you & your little people*


----------



## hkk1970 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Helen and emms mum. My little boy was diagnosed just before he was 3. He has just started full time at school which is really scary but so far so good. I feel for you both, I still struggle to come to terms with Harry's diagnosis but you will learn to adjust and cope with everything that is thrown at you. This forum is amazing and has really helped me over the past few months. Don't be afraid to ask anything, there are lots of helpful people on here.
Helen


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 17, 2013)

Just wanted to say hi and, like the other parents here, I appreciate what you are going through. My daughter is nearly 5 now having been diagnosed very young too and I'm proud to say that she is a well balanced and happy little soul so far despite some ups and downs (recent coeliac dx too unfortunately).

It is scary, frustrating and sad and there is lots to take in, it can feel as though it demands constant attention but you will cope because we do for our kids. You get into a new routine/pattern as a family and you do accept things are going to be different from what you had planned/imagined for you all.

It's good to have a few sources of information as things crop up as it is impossible to learn and know exactly what to do from the offset. A good reference book (as Northerner and Willsmum have suggested), relying on your team/DSN and coming to get information and support here too. Even if you get things wrong, you learn something new - i.e well that didn't work too well and ended with X so let's try Y next time.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh, and hi to Emsmum too


----------



## Emma B (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I agree about the emotions involved, it is frightening and at times overwhelming, and I also felt sad at not noticing the signs earlier. Then out of the blue last week I felt really angry that its happened, I've no idea who I was angry with! But it was when his blood sugars were a bit all over the place. What people say about there being good days and less good days is so true and we should try not to be hard on ourselves, it's challenging enough. Glad to have found this forum too


----------



## delb t (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say Hi Helen/Emma/ Emsmum - sorry your here- but youve found a great place.We have an older child [ dx at 15 now 17] I totally get your emotions it's so hard at the beginning-it will get easier honest.Although I cant help as I dont have a little one someone on here always can -welcome again


----------



## Cleo (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Helen, Emma and emsmum
Welcome to the forum.  I'm not a parent but have type 1 as well.  I'm sure you're all going through lots of different emotions but as all the parents on here have already said , things will get better 
Please dont ever feel that this diagnosis means that your children can't do or achieve things that others can.  All it takes is a bit of forward thinking and planning but that's it ! It's a manageable condition once you get your heads around things.  Knowledge is power as wills mum said. 
Xxx


----------



## Ruthie (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello,

My son was diagnosed at 2 1/2.  It is terribly shocking and will take a while to sink in.  It does get better and it becomes 'normal'. Make use of anyone and anything that is offered. This forum has been a great help to me, it's full of friendly, knowledgeable and understanding people so you are not alone! 

xxxx


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2013)

Hiya

I'm not a child nor the mother of one - however I'm here to tell you several things

1.  T1 diabetes does not automatically mean you will have a shorter life.  OK I wasn't diagnosed till I was  22, but I'm 63 now and - as far as I and my doctors are aware - complication free.  But it is fair to say that people have had what seems to be marvellous control and still have complications so sometimes you have to accept that it is just the disease and the genes and whatever, it isn't ALWAYS because people 'haven't done it right'.

Much like T2 not ONLY being caused through being overweight/eating the wrong stuff.  Sometimes, for whatever reason, the short straw happens to be yours.  

This condition is far less of a death sentence than being born in the first place! (think about it LOL)

They do have to tell you upfront about all the carp things that MIGHT happen that they know about, though - think how annoyed you'd be as an adult, to discover some years down the line that something that's happened to you is actually linked to diabetes - much like all the chaps who've had successful prostate cancer treatment in the past and thought they were OK and seen the back of it - only to find they now have Parkinson's Disease - and that there is a link?  (to use a comparison in the news at the moment)

2.  Being angry is good!  It's right, it should happen! - you are normal ! - have a read of this if you doubt me - you will go through every one of these stages, one by one.

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=50

Importantly - so will your child at some stage.  You can express how you feel, and obviously have the sense to know you aren't alone and eg ask on here or your medics for help with it.  Children/teenagers/young adults often don't have that maturity - sometimes adults don't either.  And it's something you have to work through - it does wane as time goes on - it's been years and years since I had a 'Why me?' day now, but it could happen again, especially if I'm having a hard time with something else.

Bear that in mind - you can't necessarily head it off at the pass, but recognise it when it happens and understand it.

Good luck to you and your children.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Helen support coming your way !  You will learn a lot over the next couple of years & good luck. The sooner she has been diagnosed the better & everyone is different so dont take anything as gospel (writen in stone). It takes a bit sorting but it is worth it with todays medical boffins.  Jdrf & Duk are good places to go & get support.  Keep us informed


----------



## Redkite (Sep 18, 2013)

helen78 said:


> my daughter was diagnosed last thursday type 1 shes only 2 1/2.  coming to terms with it is so hard, my daughter is unaware obviously as to what exactly is happening but I m trying so hard to be strong but not coping well at all, I really hope im not the only one.  seen the consultants today and just as I thought I was dealing with it they frighten the life out of me with how to manage it.




Hi and welcome to the forum 

Sorry to hear of your daughter's diagnosis.  My son was 4 when he was diagnosed and it just turned our world upside down.  I know you must feel totally overwhelmed right now, but it does get easier.  I would definitely recommend you get the Ragnar Hanas book, as it's written in such a positive "can-do" way, and will answer many of the questions you are bound to have.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Type-1-Diab...8&qid=1379275622&sr=8-1&keywords=ragnar+hanas

Although we have had challenges along the way, I can honestly say that diabetes has not prevented my son from doing any of the things he's wanted to do (he's 12 now).  And we have met some lovely people who we would never have met otherwise


----------



## helen78 (Sep 29, 2013)

thank you for all your replies!  is nice to hear from 1st hand experiences rather than the medical perspective.   I will definitely get the book any help is more than appreciated x


----------



## Babsygolightly (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear Helen I'm sending big hugs and love to you - it's a scary time but you are NOT alone and places like this will really help I'm sure. I'm new to this forum. My daughter was diagnosed Type 1 aged 10 and is now 13. I cannot say its easy. I can say that the more people you find who are in the same situation as you are the more reassuring it will be for you. I also want to say that a positive approach to managing Type 1 will reap rewards as your daughter grows up. You'll go through a roller coaster of emotions and unhappiness but that's normal. All food becomes a number value but that becomes normal too. I could write forever but can't, so just know you are NOT ALONE, and there's things you can do, people you can talk to, parents who understand, and love and sympathy for parents who know what it's like. Good luck to you and your family xxx


----------



## Mumlé (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello Helen, really sorry that you've had to join us, but you will cope, because as parents, we do!! Just make sure you ask for help when you need it. And that's where these forums are great because you can ask, or cry, or rant any time of day or night knowing someone will read it who understands. My little girl was diagnosed T1 just before she turned 1. She's now 4. Of course it's a massive shock to you, but remember this - your wee one will be able to live a great life just like anyone else. Lots of hugs to you and your family x x x
Charlotte


----------

